# creek fishing!



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

did I hook into steelhead!! thats is the question... the answer? not really... but I did actually find deeper holes in the creek than I did at the v and I caught 8 creek chubs on some chartruse egg patterns! half were the size of minnows but screw it. beats the v anyday!! haha. heres a couple shots of the sights as I refuse to take pics of creek chubs....


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

That's a gorgeous stream. I wish we had them like that in SE Ohio.


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

one would be compelled to think that there would be some fish in there, its defienetly a nice little creek. ive seen smaller in VA,WV,and NY that were smaller and all had fish in them. Unfortunatley here in ohio we dont get as lucky to have nice little trout streams like that, although i wish the DNR would seriously consider stocking some of these creeks.....i dont know if anyones ever fished the gorge in the falls, but that tailwater could definetly sustain a trout population i think, i know theres chrome down there during the runs, but i would love to see some trout down through there, hopefully the hoga keeps improving, and who knows maybe one day we'll have our own tailwater trout fishery right here in NE ohio, that would be amazing


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

that is an awesome creek!!! is it a trib? and tractor I completely agree with you!!! there is a creek in town here where if they were to stock it in the fall and early spring they would survive in many areas with plenty of 5+ feet deep hole!!.s.f.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I know exactly where you were! 

It's a neat little stream


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

no trout stocked in this creek. its not on a main trib. well maybe a stray steelie or 2 comes in once in awhile and bet there could be a lil smallie action in the summer also but thats about it at least I got some hookups even tho it was chubs. better than hitting th v instead and just practicing casting all day. lol. Clayton did the green hanging tree give it away? lol


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

TheCream said:


> That's a gorgeous stream. I wish we had them like that in SE Ohio.


You do! Just got to know where to go.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Thats an amazing little stream. Where is it in NE ohio? I live in medina and i fish the Black River spring, fall, and summer for smallies catfish and chubs. Its a murkey creek that come off of Lake Erie and down through Elyria.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

lilsiman pm sent


----------

